

Making the best of Java? - clubhi

The last few years I've been coding in a Django/Linux environment. Before that I was a .NET programmer for a few years. I love Python and the community very much.<p>Recently my company has decided to rewrite our server code in Java. I'm having a hard time swallowing this pill. Coding in this language just seems horrible. Obviously there are people out there that love the language.<p>Do you guys have any tips for making the best of a bad situation?
======
CyberFonic
Nothing wrong with Java as such. The red flag is the "rewriting" part.
Assuming that your current server code is running well and meeting all the
requirements, the decision to rewrite has a "smell" and statistically such
rewrites are doomed.

If there are good reasons for the rewrite and there are competent resources on
the project, then perhaps you could consider Scala or Clojure. They allow you
to use JVM and gain many other benefits. Check out the respective web sites if
you are interesting in championing such an approach.

Personally, I would just find another project / company. IMHO Java language is
not the issue, it is the multitude of APIs and frameworks and the inherent
accidental complexity of it all that trips up projects where suitable
experienced team members are not available.

------
dilithiumhe3
I think you are looking at it wrong. My take is that you are trying to solve
problems in java by using things that you may have picked up while you were in
django and .net world. Things are different here and the best suggestion I can
give is to look at other projects first, get a grasp on some frameworks like
springframework, look at samples and learn the patterns others use. Compared
to most other languages, java is much more mature and has survived the test of
time and has been refined extensively. Have a look at dropwizard from
<http://dropwizard.codahale.com/> its a good starting point.

------
anonymouse123
Java is pretty grim, but it seems to be a popular choice for writing server
side code. Do you want to work server side? if not then maybe do something
else; life is too short to do something you hate.

------
wanabeunknown
stop hating it! Speaking of your experience it seems to me you are still young
and it seems you start to work with other languages such as C# in your
childhood! there are load of similarity between C# and Java!!! if this is the
case then you can't count those years as your professional years of your life!
cause you still have problem with a programming language whereas the concept
of being a software developer says : there is no comfort zone for you!

